# Potencia en equipo de sonido, ¿Verdad o Mentira?



## Tavo (Nov 1, 2010)

Que tal gente...

Chusmeando (mirando) por ahí la página de http://www.edifier.com.ar/ me encontré con esto...

La verdad, hasta el momento cuando miraba la potencia RMS de los equipos era 100% creíble, no exageran en nada y es bastante lógica... Pero cuando vi esto me quedé así -> 

Naa, esto ya es una exageración... Yo NO creo que esto sea verdad; si es que ya les agarró el síntoma de mentir como en las grandes marcas de audio... que dicen tener miles de Watts...  Si es así, ya no me gusta.

Bueno, el producto en cuestión.
http://www.edifier.com.ar/productos/premium/s730/s730.html

Espero sus comentario sobre eso, yo hasta ahora NO creo nada... pero bueno, tal vez esté confundido.... 

Les dejo un regalito para empezar... 



Saludos a todos!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 1, 2010)

En las especificaciones de consumo de energía debe drenar por lo menos 450W del tomacorriente.
PS: Lindo equipo.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 1, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> En las especificaciones de consumo de energía debe drenar por lo menos 450W del tomacorriente.
> PS: Lindo equipo.



Si, pero yy??? No respondiste al título del post!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 1, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Si, pero yy??? No respondiste al título del post!



LOL! Pero hasta no ver las especificaciones que mencioné no sabemos la verdad/mentira 

Viendo el manual menciona que alcanza esos niveles de potencia pero a *10% de THD!!!*


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 1, 2010)

Y porque no podria? dice que el sub maneja unos 150w, que tranquilamente lo puede soportar un woofers de 8"!


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 1, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Y porque no podria? dice que el sub maneja unos 150w, que tranquilamente lo puede soportar un woofers de 8"!



Claro que un altavoz puede de 8" puede soportar 150W, lo que estamos "Desmientiendo" es que si el amplificador produce esa potencia! (Si la produce, pero con muuucha distorsión)


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 1, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Claro que un altavoz puede de 8" puede soportar 150W, lo que estamos "Desmientiendo" es que si el amplificador produce esa potencia! (Si la produce, pero con muuucha distorsión)


 

Obviamente, igual creo que mirando las especificaciones o unas fotos no sabremos si es verdad o no, para eso deberiamos proceder, bisturi en mano, a hacer lo que mas nos gusta verdad?


----------



## alejandro electronica (Nov 1, 2010)

Buenas noches.
Busquen en la pagina de japon de edifier. Alli siempre ponen fotos del equipo desarmado y de los integrados.

Saludos
http://www.edifier.com/sce2009/product/speaker_info.php?p=6&id=104#3

Posee 2 TDA7294, y su trafo es bastante chico al ser toroidal. Puede que sea cierto pero aun asi, ese IC, como todos, posee muchas perdidas (effic), sino miren el disipador


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 1, 2010)

Al menos pesa 19 Kg


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2010)

edifier de Argentina dijo:
			
		

> 300W de potencia lo dice todo. Satélites de dos vías y subwoofer de10” *elavorado* integramente en madera MDF.


Y me quejo cuando escriben mal en el foro....


----------



## zaiz (Nov 1, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> . Yo NO creo que esto sea verdad; si es que ya les agarró el síntoma de mentir como en las grandes marcas de audio... que dicen tener miles de Watts...  Si es así, ya no me gusta.
> 
> Saludos a todos!



300 watts no es demasiado. Sobre todo si consideramos que 150 sean para el subwoofer y los 75+75 para el amplificador principal.

Hace un año cambié los circuitos de potencia a un genezi de sony, el cual trae un amplificador STK de 120W RMS principal y otro STK de 150W RMS para el subwoofer.
Y así vienen las especificaciones en el STK.

Lo que es exagerado son las especificaciones PMPO, en las cuales se dan valores del orden de los 5000, 10000 watts, etc. Y muchas compañías acostumbran hacer eso. Y lo peor es que no siguen un mismo patrón para definir esos valores. De manera que de marca a marca te puedes encontrar una variedad "comercial" de potencias "PMPO" cuando se usa ese tipo de especificación.

Antes al contrario, la página que indicas no hace eso de poner watts PMPO.

Así que yo sí creo que esa potencia que indica la página sea la RMS.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Nov 2, 2010)

Buenos días.
Sin desviarme mucho del tema, hoy en día a respuesta de zaiz. MUchas marcas hoy por hoy tambien remarcan los watts rms. 
EJ: yo hice una evaluacion a maximo volumen en una frecuencia de 60hz senoidal (para el subwoofer) y otra un poco mas alta en los satelites, en un equipo Sony de 512w rms "modelo exacto: STR K670P".

Vista preliminar "equipo desarmado": el trafo no da mas de 150w
Mediciones:
- frontales, sourround y frontales: maximo de 10w rms
- Subwoofer "+6db sobre los frontales": 36w rms, aunque con un alto grado de THD 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

Gracias por tu comentario Alejandro... Creo que llevás la verdad...

Zaiz, gracias por comentar también.
No creo ni ahí que esa potencia sea RMS...
¿Por casualidad te fijaste en las imágenes del equipo? ¿Viste el tamaño de los satélites?
Supuestamente, CADA UNO se tiene que comer una potencia de 75Wrms, y ahí si que estamos hablando de potencia... 75Wrms, NO es poco.
Esos satélites no creo que tengan más de 6 pulgadas de diámetro (los parlantes), con lo cual entro a sospechar, y a un paso más, de desmentir eso.

Un parlante de 6" como mucho, se podrá bancar 40Wrms, que igual NO creo... Ni en broma de banca 75Wrms.

Y como dijo por ahí Tacatomon... Que el Subwoofer se banque 150Wrms...  MMM...
No vi nunca que un parlante de 10" se banque 100Wrms.

Yo sigo desconfiando, y con el comentario de alejandro... mmm... más todavía.

Me enojo en gran manera cuando mienten a la gente sobre la potencia de los equipos; todavía no le encuentro el sentido de poner en el frente de sus equipos una etiqueta que diga "1500W"...
Vamos... La única salida es que alguien venga a hablar de Marketink. Ahí si que puede ser, pero aún así no me convence.

Pensé que Edifier era una empresa seria... Casi siempre solía cantar la justa con la potencia de los equipos... pero esta vez se fueron, se fueron de mambo...

Saludos....


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 2, 2010)

Lamentablemente, los equipos completos (me refiero a amplificador + baffles), dicen: 100 watts RMS, lo cual, puede ser cierto, pero quizás no. El amplificador entrega 100 watts RMS, el baffle lo admite, pero...... y siempre viene el pero, la SPL (nivel de presión sonora) a 100 Hz es de 10 dB (10 dB solo a modo de ejemplo) y a 4 KHz es de 0 dB. Como hicieron para que admitiera los 10 dB que faltan? En el divisor de frecuencias, le pusieron un atenuador 
Todos los valores son a modo de ejemplo, ninguno es real, y si esto se acerca a alguna realidad, es solo producto del azar (es mucho más barato producir 100 watts que reproducirlos).
Y como dato anecdótico, hace muchos años compré un par de baffles Hitachi de 50 watts para mi veterano amplificador Siemes de 45+45.
A los 2 días, uno de los twitters caput!!!!!! Reclamé en fábrica y me dijeron que mi amplificador oscilaba...... por lo tanto no me dieron bola.
Como ya la garantía estaba caduca por mal uso, procedí a desarmarlo, y oh sorpresa, el de bajos, era de 30 watts, el medio, de 15 y el de altos, de 5.................
Sí, soportaban 50 watts, pero................ sumados!
Me acuerdo y me dan ganas de patearme la p...s, los Leea de 12 que tenía antes (salvo el brillo) sonaban mucho mejor.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Nov 2, 2010)

Buenos días.
Respecto a lo que comento Tavo, la verdad solamente se puede saber de una unica forma y esta es muy sencilla. Ver el consumo electrico (no hay mas).
Como todos sabemos, gran parte de las marcas de audio (denon, sony, yamaha, edifier, onkyo entre otras...) utilizan transformadores toroidales o de los comunes, y como todos sabemos esos tienen una eficiencia de 50 o 60%. Muy pocas marcas hoy en día utiliza fuentes pwm, con PFC activo lo que le da una eficiencia de 80 a 90%.
Por lo que si el consumo del equipo es de: 200w, le debes restar un 50% (que son las perdidas en el trafo), lo que resultaria 130-100w, que son los que salen del trafo. Luego debes imaginar toda la potencia que se disipa en los mosfets o en el CI, por lo que ahi tambien se generan perdidas, que tambien debe ser restada de la potencia que larga el trafo.

Volviendo al caso del edifier: yo miro dos puntos importantes, este posee un trafo comun y un circuito integrado, que a diferencia de los mosfets (poniendolos en amp clase D), tienen una menor effic.
Tomando los dato que indique anterior mente. 
El S730 indica que es de 300w rms, ahora tenemos que tiene un consumo de 1A (lo dice atras), por lo que serian 220w, restandole un 60% de effic. del trafo, nos quedan 132w. Luego hay que contar toda la potencia que es disipada en el disipador gigante que aparece atras. A mi parecer con suerte en total alcanza unos 60 a 90w rms (y estos si son reales). Y se seguro ya a a un 80% de volumen el amplificador distorsionaria feo.

En resumen eso es todo, no hay mas. Aca dejo una foto de mi equipo sony cuando lo desarme.


y en esta de ve claramente que el trafo es mas chico que mi lapicera big (el tamño importa jaja!)


Ademas me olvidaba  cuando hice la prueba de sonido al maximo, con el sub a 60hz onda senoidal, puse un termometro digital en el disipador, y facilmente levantaba hasta los 60grados luego de andar unos 5-6min. Por lo que dentro del disipador de disipa un monton de potencia.


----------



## mat4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Buenas, coincido con el hecho de que no se sabe con totalidad hasta que se lo mide, si bien no pude ver las fotos de equipo abierto, en el manual dice 28kg con lo cual considero que el subwoofer y el trafo no deben ser chiquitos.
Con respecto a los 75W por satelite, observe que tienen un tweeter seguramente piezoelectrico arriba del parlante. Todo tweeter piezo que conosco soporta una potencia bastante grande en cuanto a su tamaño y a estas companias les encanta sumar potencias y venderte el numero final.
Espero no equivocarme con lo que estoy diciendo.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

Alejandro, gracias por tu comentario; veo que seguís teniendo la "posta".

A mi me parecía algo ilógico esa potencia. Ni aún así un woofer de 10 pulgadas que "se banque" 150W RMS. No lo creo.

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Che Alejandro , se te patinó un poco  el rendimiento de un transformador , uno bueno andaría por arriba del 90 % , uno de dicroica  creo que por el 40 .

Pero digamos que un transformador normalito andará en digamos un 80 % y las clases B o AB en un 60 % así que *el total* anda en el 50 % (0,80 x 0,60).

Saludos  !


----------



## alejandro electronica (Nov 2, 2010)

Buenos días.
Mira Dosmetros, (que no suene en un tono prepotero, porque no es así, aca estamos para aprender y dar opiniones). Yo todo lo que lei respecto a fuentes (que vi un monton), es algo así:

-Transformadores comunes (los que se forman con las E y las I): poseen una effic. de un 50%
-Transformadores toroidales (con mayor effic. que los comunes): possenn una effc. de un 60% (promedio)
-Fuentes pwm (comunes del tipo half bridge): poseen una effc. de un 70%
-Fuentes pwm con PFC activo (400v): poseen una effc. de un 80% a 90%

Pero seriamente Dosmetros me sorprende que digas que la effic. de un buen trafo esta por arriba del 90%, de todo lo que siempre lei, nunca vi tanta effic. salvo en las pfc.

Estaria bueno que respondas a lo que recien te escribi, asi de esa forma no vuelvo a cometer una equivocacion! Saludos


----------



## malesi (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola
Pues de estos tengo dos y andan sobrados
y son viejos.  10 pulgadas 200w

http://www.hobbyhifiladen.de/media/...1486126.pdf?XTCsid=28e81ernfueot4k5fd9qo2vjf0

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2010)

alejandro electronica dijo:


> -Transformadores comunes (los que se forman con las E y las I): poseen una effic. de un 50%
> 
> Pero seriamente Dosmetros me sorprende que digas que la effic. de un buen trafo esta por arriba del 90%, de todo lo que siempre lei, nunca vi tanta effic. salvo en las pfc.



Vas a tener que leer a autores mas serios 
Si la eficiencia de un trafo fuera, como mucho, del 50%...el que está cerca de tu casa para alimentar el barrio se prendería fuego cuando todos usaran la energía electrica (imaginate un trafo de 100kVA disipando 50kVA   )...y todos quedarían con la luz a medio encender.
La eficiencia de un trafo de la red, fácilmente puede sobrepasar el 93 o el 95%...fácil! Los trafo para aparatejos electrónicos tienen bastante menos para economizar en materiales, pero es "bastante" nunca baja del 78 al 80%.

PD: La eficiencia de los trafos toroidales en casi la misma que los E I, excepto que tienen mucho menos campo EM disperso, y por eso se los usa en audio.


----------



## alejandro electronica (Nov 2, 2010)

Buenos días.
EZ, gracias por responder. Bueno antes de dar otro comentario, en el foro mejor me pongo a leer un toque .
Si por ahí tenes o sabes de alguna pagina o mismo en el foro que se hable respecto a los trafo, te lo agradeceria.

Saludos

Ya que estamos tengo una duda. Vos me acabas de hablar sobre las fuentes counes que funcionan a 50 o 60HZ. Pero las moduladas. vos sabes que hay diferentes tipos, simplemente dividilas en dos grupos, muy de vista superficial, (Con PFC activo) y (las comunes tipo las atx "half bridge"), sabes la effc. de c/u?. Yo tengo entendid que las que tienen PFC activo tienen una effc. de 80 a 90%, si me podes confirmar esto estaria agradecido. y leyendo rapidamente aca un libro sobre fuentes pwm "comunes", que tengo a mano veo que dice 70 a 80% es correcto?


Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Claro Alejandro , por ejemplo los transformadores de distribución pueden llegar a un 98 %.

Aquí hagamos la separación entre lo que es física y matemáticamente posible y lo que es económicamente conveniente.

Por ejemplo un amplificador clase B o AB , en ese push-pull disipa energía , y utilices la calidad de componentes que utilices nunca superará ese rendimiento del 60 %.

Un transformador comercial de grano orientado y con pérdidas equilibradas en hierro y cobre podría andar muy por arriba del 80 % de rendimiento.

En cambio los de dicroica yo creo que disipan mas calor ellos mismos que la lámpara conectada , algo así como el 50 % o menos.

http://www.tuveras.com/transformador/eltransformador.htm

Saludos  !


----------



## alejandro electronica (Nov 2, 2010)

BUenas
Bueno muchas gracias por tu ayuda y por tu aclaracion Dosmetros.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

De nada che !

Ese es el espíritu del Foro 

Entonces acordate que para los equipos de audio convencionales = Transformador de hierro silicio laminado + clase AB , *en tota*l es un 50 % del consumo eléctrico declarado.

Saludos !


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 2, 2010)

Ojo cuando se lee un articulo y se encuentran las palabras *rendimiento* y *eficiencia*.
La mayoría de las veces se están refiriendo a lo mismo, a la relación entre potencia activa entregada y potencia activa tomada de la fuente (o energia entregada y energia tomada)
Con el término *rendimiento* no hay en general confusiones, pero si con *eficiencia*. Porque también se lo utiliza en cosas como la relacion entre la magnitud obtenida y la deseada,  y a veces esto tiene solo una relación energética parcial. 



alejandro electronica dijo:


> -Transformadores comunes (los que se forman con las E y las I): poseen una effic. de un 50%


Este valor se corresponde con el de un transformador chino para alimentar juguetes baratos.

Un trafo común decente está por 90% (o mas) y en grandes transformadores (los de distribución) mas todavia del 95% 

Oooootra cosa es el rendimiento de *toda* la fuente, que si se trata de un regular disipativo tranquilamente va a ser del 50%.



> -Transformadores toroidales (con mayor effic. que los comunes): possenn una effc. de un 60% (promedio)


A igualdad en la calidad de materiales y peso, gracias a la geometria se tiene un circuito magnetico mas corto y con cobre de mayor seccion ==> beneficios y ventajas evidentes.



> -Fuentes pwm (comunes del tipo half bridge): poseen una effc. de un 70%


OK.  Ese es un rendimiento típico de *toda* la fuente, superior por supuesto a una fuente convencional con regulador disipativo.



> -Fuentes pwm con PFC activo (400v): poseen una effc. de un 80% a 90%


Una fuente con PFC consiste en dos bloques. Un primer bloque que se encarga de tomar corriente "senoidalmente" de la linea cargando un condensador, y un 2do bloque que es una fuente switching convencional.
Si mirás el sistema del enchufe para tu lado, estarías peor que antes, porque te guste o no, la primer etapa siempre va a disipar algo de energía. Aunque como estas fuentes son más caras, permiten hacer hacer un conjunto mejor (Como permitir...permiten. Que el fabricante de prioridad a otras cosas ya es otro asunto  )
Pero desde el punto de vista del aprovechamiento eficiente de la linea estás en la gloria (en realidad... la compañia eléctrica está en la gloria ) , porque tenes un fp=1 contra el 0.45-0.55 de una fuente switching convencional *debido a la distorsión *de la corriente.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

Gracias por todos sus comentarios, leí todos y me parece correcto que entre todos obtengamos respuestas correctas.

Me parecía bastante ilógico tu comentario Alejandro, de que un transformador de chapas EI tuviese tan baja eficiencia; esa duda me la sacó EZ, claro, toda la potencia que se pierde (50%; si la eficiencia es del 50%) de convierte en calor!!! Y eso? Con que se enfría?

Otra cosa; los transformadores lineales de dicroicas, creo que tienen un rendimiento excelente, como cualquier transformador normal de calidad media-alta. Verás que la sección de cm2 del núcleo es importante, es más, la forma esa rectangular que tiene es por eso mismo; para aprovechar más espacio. Por eso se llaman "transformadores compactos". (eso creo)

Gracias a todos por los comentarios!! 
Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Rendimiento - Costo , si

¿ Y todo ese calor de donde sale ?


----------



## Tavo (Nov 2, 2010)

Todo ese calor, contribuye al calentamiento global. 
*¿Nunca tocaste un transformador cuando está en funcionamiento?* Es normal que trabajen a temperaturas de unos 30-40°C...

Solo que los transformadores lineales no necesitan disipador. No es necesario. Sí lo es en los transformadores de línea, los que proveen electricidad a las viviendas, a la red eléctrica domiciliaria; esos están inmersos en un líquido que creo que es refrigerante...

Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> En cambio los de dicroica yo creo que disipan mas calor ellos mismos que la lámpara conectada , algo así como el 50 % o menos.



Hummmm....no puede tener un rendimiento tan bajo a menos que sea un diseño patológicamente incorrecto. Me inclino mas a una suerte de "optimización" por balanceo entre las pérdidas en el hierro y las pérdidas en el cobre. Acordate que estos trafos están (deberían estarlo ) pensados para funcionar casi permanentemente a casi plena carga - son trafos de 50-W para dicroicas de mas o menos 50-W en conjunto - y en estas condiciones es posible aumentar las pérdidas en el hierro para reducir un poco las del cobre y mantener el bobinado más frío, por que el trafo no va a trabajar en vacío.

Te digo esto por que los trafos de dicroicas que tengo en el ampli de mi casa se calientan mucho aún trabajando el ampli a menos de 1-W de salida por canal (que es el nivel de escucha normal que tengo), y la única posibilidad de que eso ocurra es por que tienen una corriente magnetizante alta...ya que los cables no tienen ni para entibiarse .


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 2, 2010)

Los toroidales dispersan menos magnetismo, pero se saturan con mayor facilidad que los EI, no ?
Sds.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 2, 2010)

Solo para corroborar lo que se ha dicho: http://www.powertronix.com/high_efficiency.php###
1 kVA Efficiency: 95% to 98.6%


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Los toroidales dispersan menos magnetismo, pero se saturan con mayor facilidad que los EI, no ?


   No sé...la saturación es una propiedad del material del núcleo y del área del mismo. Donde dice eso????


----------



## ehbressan (Nov 2, 2010)

Hola Eduardo, recuerdo haberlo leído, si no me equivoco, pero no recuerdo donde.
Si lo encuentro, lo pongo.
Sds.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

Bueno , les cuento , le medí la corriente *en vacío* a varios transformadores para dicroicas.

Toroidal de 50 Watts "Toromec" = 0,01 A 




E + I / 50 Watts "LP" (medidas convencionales como el de la izquierda = 0,05 A 

E + I / 50 Watts "Dicro001" (alargado como el de la derecha) = 0,12 A    





Los tres son nuevos sin uso 

Vaya la diferencia   a medir bajo carga entonces.

Bajo carga de una lámpara dicroica de 50 Watts también nueva.

"Toromec" / 0,25 Ap / 3,95 As
 " LP " / 0,27 Ap / 4,04 As
"Dicro001" / 0,34 Ap / 4,06 As / un destornillador chico vibra minimamente sobre él. 

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2010)

Y que onda las temperaturas en vacío?
Los que tengo son como el Dicro001, pero ahora conseguí uno parecido al LP para un ampli de mi hijo...pero no me acuerdo donde lo puse (maldito colesterol...)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 2, 2010)

DOSMETROS: no mediste la tensión de salida en cada caso con y sin carga?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> DOSMETROS: no mediste la tensión de salida en cada caso con y sin carga?


Casi que no hace falta: En vacío te dán alrededor de 13.5 Vrms y a plena carga, entre 2 y 2.5 volts menos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 2, 2010)

Eso supongo, pero quería sacar el rendimiento de forma más o menos precisa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2010)

La lámpara es una Philips made in EC (European Comunity) así que podés usar la ley de ohm . . . mas o menos .

Te juro que los 3 dan los 12 Vca . . . o cerca .


----------



## Tavo (Nov 3, 2010)

Siempre quise conseguir transformadores toroidales para hacer algún ampli bien, pero hasta el momento ni rastros!
Es mucha la diferencia de precios con los de chapas EI ?

Y si, los de dicroica tiran 13,5VCA por lo menos siempre medí eso. Pero ojo, hay que tener en cuenta la marca, la calidad del transformador... Yo compré hace rato unos Depli (buscar en google) y son buenísimos, cero vibraciones... Andan muy bien.
También tengo *dos* "normales" de 16VCA x3A marca Rippless, son excelentes.
Pongo en serie sus salidas, y sus entradas en paralelo; obtengo el 0V desde la unión del medio y +/- en sus respectivos polos; buena ocurrencia mía. 

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 3, 2010)

No probaste pedir cotización por ejemplo acá: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-99135962-transformadores-toroidales-fabricacion-reparacion-estand-_JM_ ?


----------



## martin zambrano (Nov 13, 2010)

hermanos una preguntica tengo un equipo de pmpo 2000Watios  tiene dos salidas para las cornetas mi pregunta es en cada salida tiene 1000w para sumar 2000w o salen 2000w en ambas salidas??? si este equipo es de 2000W de cuantos ohmios y cuanto watiaje debo comprar las cornetas?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

Martín: salvo que pongas la especificación completa, o al menos, marca y modelo de tu amplificador, creo que es imposible adivinarlo.


----------



## martin zambrano (Nov 13, 2010)

es un equipo de sonido samsung modelo:MAX-940 de PMPO 2000W


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 13, 2010)

En las especificaciones, no figura algún otro dato? 1000 o 2000 o 100 watts PMPO pueden significar 15 watts RMS como 45 o quizás 100.
Además, en general, figura a qué impedancia entrega la potencia.
Buscá si en algún lado especifica la potencia RMS además de la impedancia.


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 13, 2010)

Nos podemos hacer una mejor idea del aparato viendo el consumo de potencia de este...

SECCIÓN DE AUDIO
Potencia de salida
Panel frontal (6 Ω) 250 vatios por canal RMS, (distorsión armónica total: 10 %)......(MAX-VS950/VS990)
100 vatios por canal RMS, (distorsión armónica total: 10 %)......(MAX-VS940)
Surround (6 Ω) 250 vatios por canal RMS, (distorsión armónica total: 10 %)......(MAX-VS950/VS990)
Subwoofer (8 Ω) 200 vatios RMS, (distorsión armónica total: 10 %).......(MAX-VS940/VS990)
Separación de canales 40 dB
Relación señal/ruido 75 dB
GENERAL4
Dimensiones 280 (L) x 370 (A) x 455 (P) mm
Alimentación 127V CA +-10 % 60Hz
Consumo 257W ............................ (MAX-VS990)
Consumo 150W ............................ (MAX-VS950)


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 14, 2010)

Martín Zambrano, esto que viene, te queda como anillo al dedo:

*Vatios PMPO (Peak Maximun Power Output)*

Esta escala de medida es la más engañosa e irreal con diferencia. Y es la más empleada por los fabricantes, porque es la que más "vatios" parece dar. Los vatios PMPO son los vatios que aguantaría un cierto componente sin quemarse durante un intervalo de tiempo no definido (puede ser un nanosegundo si al fabricante le apetece), por lo que es todavía más inútil e irreal si la medida de los vatios no es igual para todos los productos.

Estos son los vatios que se utilizan para medir altavoces multimedia, minicadenas baratas, etc... aprovechándose de la ignorancia de los compradores y del _tirón_ de los vatios. Pero contra eso se puede luchar, y ni siquiera hay que ser un erudito de la electrónica, basta con saber leer, y saber qué leer. Los aparatos eléctricos suelen llevar una inscripción con el consumo máximo y el voltaje nominal, y es donde se ven los trucos. En altavoces multimedia de 2000W PMPO se puede leer que el consumo es de entre 15 y 25 VA y faltan entre 1975 y 1985 W. ¿De dónde salen? ¿Del aire? ¿De la energía solar?... De ninguna parte, porque simplemente no se producen, no es una medida de la potencia entregada y por lo tanto no tiene ni la más mínima validez.

En este caso desde la industria han demostrado lo "listos" que son, o viéndolo de otra manera el consumidor ha demostrado no serlo. Han aprovechado un hecho: que con bajas potencias se pueden producir niveles de SPL más que suficientes, eso reduce enormemente los costes ya que la potencia es cara. Exactamente lo que recomiendo, no usar potencias exageradas.

Pero para venderlos hay que poner muchos vatios en la caja, y ahí es donde han utilizado una medida completamente irreal pero no ilegal que marca muchos vatios. Desgraciadamente los vendedores no le van a advertir de esto, principalmente porque en la gran mayoría de los establecimientos de consumo ni siquiera están al corriente.

Resumiendo, no se dejen engañar, los medios para no ser engañado están en su mano, y ahora además ya los conoce. 



Y no lo digo yo: http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificadores/potencia/Potencia.html#pmpo


----------



## pandacba (Nov 14, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Nos podemos hacer una mejor idea del aparato viendo el consumo de potencia de este...
> 
> SECCIÓN DE AUDIO
> Potencia de salida
> ...



Si se fijan o el fabricante miente.... sumen las potencias de audio y luego miren el consumo no concuerdan!!! la potencia no puede ser mayor que el consumo, no se saca potencia de la nada, sea la clase de amplificador que sea el consumo deber ser algo mayor que la potencia total aparte a % mmm lo que indica q una tasa razonable la potenia RMS es por lo menos un 30% menor y asi todo no hay conicidendia...

En toda la serie Max existe el mismo problema en los datos que prpoporciona el fabricante
Los que he reparado salida clse D pero lo mimos ningún amplificador por eficiente supera el 100% de rendimiento porque simplemente no se saca potencia de la nada ya que un amplificador visto desde otro punto de vista es un conversor de potenia, convierte energia electrica en energia mecánica ya que un altavoz es un trasductor electromecanico..

El sonido es mécaica en otras palabras ya que responde a las leyes de la fisica, 
"Alguna vez escucharon el termino mecáica de los sonidos?" Los que han estudiado audio en profundidas seguroa al igual que los que han pasado por los claustros universitarios

En otras palabras sonido es una vibración mécanica


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

Yendo ahora a la consulta de Martín: por los datos que recopiló Tacatomon, el fabricante dice: 100 vatios por canal RMS, (distorsión armónica total: 10 %)......(MAX-VS940) con lo cual, me resulta evidente por el grado de distorción que se trata de la potencia pico, entonces un cálculo conservador sería que entrega unos 70 watts RMS por canal (aunque esto no se condiga con el consumo).
Creo que con este dato podes evaluar los altavoces que necesitás.


----------



## Tavo (Nov 14, 2010)

Que bueno tu mensaje Yoangel, espectacular!! 

Es la mejor explicación que leí.
Y desde ya, los equipos comerciales no creo que soporten esa potencia (PMPO) ni un nanosegundo...
Los parlantitos esos para computadora, chiquitos, dicen 120W PMPO...  Yo quisiera ver que pasa si se le ponen 120W continuos reales... Por las dudas me podría una máscara. 

Que buen dato, lo voy a imprimir para mostrárselo a mis amigos, y sacarles la ignorancia. 

Saludos.


Agrego algo:

Ya que hablamos de medidas de potencia, hace unos días, como siempre solía hacer, expresé la potencia de un equipo con "W RMS" y Ehbressan (usuario de este foro) me corrigió, y dice que no es correcto denominar así a la "potencia real".
Yo creo que deberíamos acostumbrarnos a decir solo "W", obviamente sabiendo que esos vatios son reales.
El dice que los volts son RMS y los amperes también, RMS; pero no los vatios.
Todos sabemos que una cierta cantidad de vatios, es una "combinación" de dos cosas: Votios y Amperes. Entonces creo que es por eso que acostumbramos a decir "W *rms*".

¿Que opinan de esto?


----------



## martin zambrano (Nov 14, 2010)

gracias por sus opiniones aclare mejor las dudas estoy muy agradecido!! lo otro q decia era esto 60/50HZ 220W

voy a poner toda la recopilacion equipo samsung modelo MAX-940   PMPO 2000W que es falso como lo descartamos todos y en una etiqueta que tiene en la parte posterior dice 60/50HZ 220W no dice mas nada!!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Nov 14, 2010)

> ¿Que opinan de esto?


Hablando estrictamente para mí es correcto, aunque también se admite que W RMS, está referido a una potencia en la cual se midió la corriente en A RMS y la tensión en V RMS.


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 14, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Que bueno tu mensaje Yoangel, espectacular!!
> 
> Es la mejor explicación que leí.
> Y desde ya, los equipos comerciales no creo que soporten esa potencia (PMPO) ni un nanosegundo...
> ...



si tabo hay cada juego de parlantes de 0.5w cada uno osea 1w y se alimentan con usb y dicen 120w hay que ser trucho


----------



## martin zambrano (Nov 14, 2010)

el equipo no me dice la impedancia o los ohmios me imagino que le puedo meter una corneta de 8 ohmios !!! yo les hago la pregunta porque le puse una corneta q decia 460w max. 80w nom. y era de 4 ohmios y se quemo la bocina


----------



## g.corallo (Nov 14, 2010)

tambien lo quisiera ver con menos de 120w con 5w vuelan


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 14, 2010)

martin zambrano dijo:


> yo les hago la pregunta porque le puse una corneta q decia 460w max. 80w nom. y era de 4 ohmios y se quemo la bocina


Esas especificaciones que das, me recuerdan las de una _triaxial_ (fuera de Vzla, léase altavoz de X número de vías de tamaño 6x9", para Car Audio).

Creo que la mayoría de esos Minicomponentes (Equipos de Sonido) trabajan con una impedancia de 6 Ohm. Si este es el caso, posiblemente hayas quemado el altavoz por recorte de la señal. Ya que, si el equipo está diseñado para altavoces de 6 Ohm y le conectas altavoces de 4 Ohm, estás exigiendo mas potencia para la que fue diseñado. Por consecuencia, si le das _caña_ (mucho o todo el volumen) al equipo, la señal de audio se empieza a recortar (clip/clipping, en ingles), ocasionando finalmente un daño en el altavoz (como también pudo haber sido en el Equipo de Sonido). 

Esto que mencioné, es un caso hipotético, porque he visto Minicomponentes SAMSUNG con altavoces de 3 Ohm, de fábrica. Acá tengo un Minicomponente SHARP y uno SONY, el primero es de impedancia 6 Ohm y el segundo 4 Ohm. Así que lo mejor es saber con claridad que impedancia nominal de trabajo usa el tuyo. Podrías fijarte en los altavoces originales del Minicomponente, si resultara ser de 3,4 ó 6 Ohm perfectamente puedes conectarle un altavoz de 8 Ohm, salvo que no aprovecharías toda la potencia del Minicomponente.     



Tavo dijo:


> El dice que los volts son RMS y los amperes también, RMS; pero no los vatios.
> Todos sabemos que una cierta cantidad de vatios, es una "combinación" de dos cosas: Votios y Amperes. Entonces creo que es por eso que acostumbramos a decir "W *rms*".
> 
> ¿Que opinan de esto?



Potencia RMS ¿un concepto al que no le pertenece la definición que se le da?

Las siguiente preguntas y respuestas se encuentran en la sección de Soporte (preguntas frecuentes) de D.A.S Audio.

*¿Que es la potencia RMS?*

Es una expresión incorrecta que deriva de la forma habitual de calcular la potencia de un altavoz, que es dividiendo el voltaje RMS al cuadrado por la impedancia (V²/Z). RMS son las siglas de root-mean-square, que hacen relación a la transformación matemática que obtiene la media del valor absoluto de una señal alterna (es decir, con ciclo negativo y positivo). La expresión adecuada para "potencia RMS" es potencia media. La relación entre el valor RMS y el valor de pico es diferente para cada señal.

*¿Que es la potencia media?
*
La potencia media (average power) es el resultado de medir la potencia derivándola de un valor RMS de voltaje o de corriente. Es la forma correcta de escribir "potencia RMS".


Este tema se profundizó por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...a-explicacion-mal-llamada-potencia-rms-28332/


----------



## martin zambrano (Nov 14, 2010)

gracias yoangel!!! hacia esa pregunta del ohmiaje porque ese equipo me lo regalaron sin las cornetas pero vere como consigo un manual o planos de ese equipo para saber con exactitud los ohmios!!! gracias por los mensajes!!!

amigos buen dia como estan estoy dedicandome a enconar cornetas o bocinas estoy perfeccionando mi trabajo ya que soy principiante una pregunta pára ustedes que tienen experiencia en el area si yo encono una bocina y le queda rozando la bobina con el iman podria ocacionar daño a las salidas del equipo o reproductor????


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 18, 2011)

Hola martin zambrano
[/COLOR] 
Lo que ocasiona el que la bobina móvil roce con el imán es que producirá un sonido distorsionado.
Las salidas del reproductor no se verán afectadas si la bocina no está haciendo tierra.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:
			
		

> amigos buen dia como estan estoy dedicandome a enconar cornetas o bocinas estoy perfeccionando mi trabajo ya que soy principiante una pregunta pára ustedes que tienen experiencia en el area si yo encono una bocina y le queda rozando la bobina con el iman podria ocacionar daño a las salidas del equipo o reproductor????



Claro!. Dejarla "Rozando" es garantía segura de fallas prematuras. Acá dos posibilidades. Si la bobina roza con la pieza polar del lado opuesto del bobinado (Es decir, el lado interno), con el tiempo dejará de rozar ya que el rozamiento constante "Moldeará" la bobina.

Si el rozamiento es externo, es decir, el bobinado rozando con el motor magnético, es muy probable que en una de esas se haga un corto-circuito, dañando el amplificador que la alimenta.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 18, 2011)

Quien dijo que no pasa nada esta en un grave error por un lado una bobina rozando, se frena no se desplaza con la libertad que debe hacerlo y al no acompañar en los movimientos a la señal, es como si a un motor le pusieramos más carga de la que debe, este recalienta y muere, lo mismo pasa con la bobina, lo peor es que la impedancia de esta es dinámica al rozar se frenara, circulara más corriente, se calentara, por lo tanto se dilatara, rozara más aún se calentara más y asi hasta que se pondran las espiras en corto, porque seguroa que la bobina se despaegara se desarmara, habra más roce dejara de ser una impedancia y si se ponen en corto un par de espiras el equipo lo vera como un corto, el tema es peor que si fuera un corto neto, producira un sobrecalentamiento d la salida la cual volara y terminara de dar muerte  a lo que quedaba del parlante

Mi consejo es un trabajo mal echo, reclamalo, cuando se coloca la bobina hay elementos para centrarla y evitar que pase eso


----------



## martin zambrano (Jun 18, 2011)

graciass amigos otra pregunta es normal que caliente el iman de una bocina???


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 18, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> graciass amigos otra pregunta es normal que caliente el iman de una bocina???



Si
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## martin zambrano (Jun 18, 2011)

mil gracias hermanos muy agradecido por su ayuda!!!

hermanazos una pregunta disculpen mi falta de ignorancia si las salidas de mi equipo son de 4 ohmios - 500watios y yo le pongo unas cornetas de 4 ohmios -600watios  o 400watios se puede quemar  con mas o menos watiaje???


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola martin zambrano

Ojo solo un comentrio:
Dices "Mi falta de ignorancia". Quiere decir que NO tienes ignorancia.

Mientras las cornetas sean de la impedancia igual al del equipo y cuando menos de la potencia de salida, NO ocurrirá nada.

Si son de menor potencia pueden llegar a quemarse.
Si son de mayor potencia no pasará nada.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## martin zambrano (Jun 22, 2011)

graciass amigo jejeje y me equivoque era mi ignorancia se nota q*UE* si tengo ignorancia jajaja gracias por la ayuda amigo!!

osea quiere decir que tengo que utilizar siempre mayor o igual potencia que la de la salida!!!


----------



## MrCarlos (Jun 23, 2011)

Hola martin zambrano

Si, efectivamente así es.
la potencia que soporta la corneta o bocina o parlante, cuando menos debe ser igual a la potencia de salida del Ampli.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## martin zambrano (Jun 24, 2011)

hermano si pongo dos cornetas en serie de 4 ohmios segun la ley de ohm y la medicion de mi multitester se suman 8 ohmios!!! de acuerdo ahora pasaria lo mismo con la potencia tambien se incrementa se suma????


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 24, 2011)

No!... la potencia trabaja en funcion a esta fórmula

Potencia en Watts = V^2/R    (voltaje al cuadrado entre resistencia)

Asi, que a mayor resistencia en la carga, menor pontencia tendras en las bocinas.


----------



## martin zambrano (Jun 25, 2011)

gracias amigo muy agradecido!!!

amigos buen dia acabo de comprar una planta de audio KTV turbo-888 en la parte posterior dice que tiene 3000w + 3000w P.M.P.O quiero saber como puedo hayar el watiaje RMS para saber de cuantos watios debo comprar la bocina para su optimo rendimiento?? podrian ayudarme  tengo la foto de la planta en mi unico album de mi perfil


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

Según yo:
P.M.P.O = "me lo acabo de inventar para cobrar mas pero la potencia RMS=2W"

Personalmente solo miro "los otros vatios" para reirme bastante porque por algún rincón estarán los RMS...


----------



## Tavo (Ago 21, 2011)

Scooter dijo:


> Según yo:
> P.M.P.O = *"me lo acabo de inventar para cobrar mas*...



Si vos armas equipos de audio y tus clientes son unos ignorantes de primera categoría, está bien...
Pero lo que realmente vale es decirle al cliente "mirá, este equipito que te vendo es de 3+3W rms..."
Y si te quedan mirando con cara rara deciles "andá a leer", y si te lo compran es gente inteligente. 



> ...por algún rincón estarán los RMS...


El cálculo rápido es muuuuuuy simple: Te fijás detrás de cualquier equipo dónde está el conector de alimentación principal, donde toma corriente de red. Por ahí cerca habrá (por reglamento) algún cartelito que indique la tensión nominal a la que trabaja el equipo, la frecuencia, y la potencia consumida total en vatios.
Tomás ese número de Watts y calculás el 60%. El resultado es la potencia de audio que tenés en tu equipo.
Y si querés ser más "realista", tomás ese mismo número (W) y lo dividís por dos. Listo. 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> gracias amigo muy agradecido!!!
> 
> amigos buen dia acabo de comprar una planta de audio KTV turbo-888 en la parte posterior dice que tiene 3000w + 3000w P.M.P.O quiero saber como puedo hayar el watiaje RMS para saber de cuantos watios debo comprar la bocina para su optimo rendimiento?? podrian ayudarme  tengo la foto de la planta en mi unico album de mi perfil



Como estas, cuando mencionas planta suena a "vegetal" 
Busca donde dice potencia de consumo de la red.

Si es una marca seria en la documentación en algún lugar de las especificaciones deberia decir la potencia RMS, años ha bastaba con dividir por 10 hoy es cualquier cosa y el factor es mucho más grande, si pudiera saber al menos la tensión de fuente del amplificador, y la impedancia recomendada si te podria decir la potencia de salida real para indicar los parlantes adecuados


----------



## Tavo (Ago 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> *Si es una marca seria* en la documentación en algún lugar de las especificaciones deberia decir...


Me parece que desde el vamos NO es una marca seria, porque ninguna marca seria expresa la potencia de sus equipos en magnitudes irreales y falsas como son los Vatios P.M.P.O.



PS: Por favor, no quiero otra carta, leé y volvé a leer mi mensaje y si es necesario responder, respondé lo justo y preciso, al punto.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

El mundo cambia permanentemetne y la necesidad comercial te lleva, a hacer cosas que jamás hubieras echo por inicitiva propia, de echo las marcas truchas que aparecieron en el mercado hace 30 años que decian que sus equipos tenian 10 veces más potencia que lo real, hizo que la gente se guiara por ello y comprara esos equipos y no los equipos que ponian en sus equipos la potencia real

imaginate vos en un escaparate marca "cuchuflito es mejor, 1000W 100u$s y marca de primera linea equipo 100w 250u$s que crees que compraban? y que siguen comprando.

Asi marcas como Aiwa, Sony y muchas otras se vieron obligadas a poner en sus equipos potencias PMPO para ´poder vender simplemente, pero estas en la documentacion aclaran en sus datos la potencia RMS

Esto es asi desde hace 30 años y se siguen sumano marcas, no te apresures con tus calificativos, la gran masa se maneja con el PMPO, es lamentable pero es asi, y el circulo que maneja RMS es muy redudcido y fuera de técnicos serios, prácticament alta gama, lo veo a diario desde hace décadas no te olvides que reparao, y armo amplificadores, sabes como se complica cuando a un equipo destrozado que te lo traen y hay que poner otro ampli, y los tipos estan convencidos que son 4000W cuando el equipo solo entrega 100W RMS y no te queda otra que seguirle la corriente, ya que se le ama uno de igual calidad o mejor y sonara exactamete como antes y si quiere pensar y creer que son 4000W y que los crea lamentablemente no es mi culpa, yo total no lo engaño siempre ponemos un equipo igual o mejor que el quie tenia, por tanto si garantizamos que sonara igual que lo que tenia y en eso no mentimos para nada ya que es igual en potencia al original


----------



## martin zambrano (Ago 21, 2011)

en el manual aparecen estas especificaciones las escribire tal como aparecen alli
frequency response................................ 25Hz~20KHz (+-2dB)
signal-noise ratio.......................................... >80dB
total harmonic distortion................................ 0.5%(normal condition)
output impedance......................................... 4ohm 500w+500w
input sensitivity............................................ <250mv
Mic input sensitivity....................................... <25mv
REC Output.................................................. ~1v
EQ Output................................................... ~1v
power voltage.............................................. 240v~110v 50Hz
safety level................................................. II grade

es decir sera 500w lo q tengo q utilizar para mis bocina para cada salida???


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2011)

Es que soy un ignorante y solo se lo que significa W rms, lo demás no me molesto porque cada uno pone una tontería mas gorda, incluso creo que alguno hace el modelo "100W" como  podría ser el modelo "XJ3" después lees y pone en pequeñiiiito 0,3W rms

Bueno, al lío, si el equipo es de 567Wjxh compra altavoces de 567Wjxh o mas en la misma tienda.


----------



## martin zambrano (Ago 21, 2011)

tiene dos salidas es decir bota 500w por cada salida?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

Bien podriamos intentar pensar que esos 500W por canal sean algo más coherente que los 3000, es decir unas 6veces menos...........

Pero asi y todo me gustari saber que dice en cuanto a potencia de consumo, ya que por ese lado se suele exigirr que ese dato sea el que el aparato toma de la red  y es el que vale en verdad

Partiendo que el dato sea real, tus parlantes en 4 ohms deberan soportar 500W nominales, y de pico al menos el doble, en el cado de 8 ohm seran unos 250W nominales


----------



## martin zambrano (Ago 21, 2011)

esas son las unicas especificaciones que aparecen en el manual del amplificador
lo otro que dice (110v~240v 50Hz)


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> esas son las unicas especificaciones que aparecen en el manual del amplificador
> lo otro que dice (110v~240v 50Hz)



Mira en la parte posterior si dice que consumo posee sobre la red domiciliaria. (Watts o Amperes )


----------



## martin zambrano (Ago 21, 2011)

input voltage ac110v60Hz
es lo ultimo que dice mas nada


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> input voltage ac110v60Hz
> es lo ultimo que dice mas nada



¿ Cuanto pesa ?


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

Que increible fogonazo!!! terminar estimando la potencia por el peso del equipo, ya que el frabricante no pone el consumo de la red, es bastante raro eso, deberia tener al menos un fusible de linea

Ya veo que de 500 salta a 50W pora canal..... porque digamso un trafo de euipo de 1000W tiene que soportar los picos y demas bien dimensionado tendria que ser de unos 1500W nomilles y un trafo de esas caracterititcas en laminanción E-I tiene un peso considerable y tamaño considerable, yo tengo uno de un elevdor que construi hace años es de 500W, la tercera parte y es enorme, supongamos que tiene nucleos de toroide, alli nos mato!!!! creo que no queda otra, como hacia en otros tiempos quitar la cubierta y llevarse los primeros chascos y medir la fuente en cuestión.

Pero primero veamos que responde a tu pregunta


----------



## Tavo (Ago 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¿ Cuanto pesa ?*



    

Hubieran empezado por este dato; esto es certero, un dato fundamental, a menos que "esa cosa" tenga fuente SMPS adentro, cosa que dudo mucho. 

Saludos.

PS: Y si realmente les/le interesa saber la potencia de salida de su equipo, sáquense/sáquese la pachorra de encima, agarre un destornillador y abra su equipo; luego de eso ubique el fusible de la alimentación y vea de cuántos amperes es. Terminado el asunto.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

Normalmente deben llevar un fusible externo, como todo buen equipo, adentro se podrian confundir con los del secundario, ya que se abrio el equipo meidr la tensión de alimentación es lo más certero y adecuado sabiendo que soporta una carga minima de 4 ohm, aparte habar que ver si cada canal es sigle o BTL

para tener una idea 
+-80VDC son necesarios aporx para tenre 250W en 8 ohms y 500 en 4 ohms, lo que te habla de unos 4A máx por rama por cada canal, por lo que el trafo debe entregar al menos 12A por rama


----------



## Tavo (Ago 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> para tener una idea
> +-80VDC son necesarios aporx para tenre 250W en 8 ohms y 500 en 4 ohms, lo que te habla de unos 4A máx por rama por cada canal, por lo que el trafo debe entregar al menos 12A por rama




Teniendo estos datos, pienso que si esa cosa estuviese alimentada con una fuente clásica de transformador lineal y pesado, con su rectificador y tachos de filtro, debería ser bastante pesado; no quiero adelantarme a nada, pero por lo menos 7 u 8 Kg... Creo...


----------



## martin zambrano (Ago 21, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Cuanto pesa ?



hermano pesa casi igual que un case de CPU de una computadora


----------



## Tavo (Ago 21, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> hermano pesa casi igual que un case de CPU de una computadora



Existen millones de modelos de CPU's. Lo mejor es que agarres una balanza y lo peses, y terminado el asunto.


----------



## martin zambrano (Ago 21, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Existen millones de modelos de CPU's. Lo mejor es que agarres una balanza y lo peses, y terminado el asunto.



mejor hago caso a lo indicado mañana a primera hora destapo el amplificador veo el voltaje y amperaje del fusible yo le voy a sacar una foto por dentro al amplificador y lo pondre en mi album de perfil y lo peso para que saquen mejores conclusiones!!! muchas gracias a todos disculpen la molestia


----------



## Dario (Ago 21, 2011)

martin zambrano dijo:


> mejor hago caso a lo indicado mañana a primera hora destapo el amplificador veo el voltaje y amperaje del fusible yo le voy a sacar una foto por dentro al amplificador y lo pondre en mi album de perfil y lo peso para que saquen mejores conclusiones!!! muchas gracias a todos disculpen la molestia



mejor ya que lo destapas, fijate que integrados tiene en la etapa final de potencia y luego buscate el datasheet en internet, ahi vas a saber masomenos la potencia que tiene y digo mas o menos porque, depende como este configurado el integrado y su tension de alimentacion.
es una idea, no soy experto en diseño de audio pero si en su reparacion  
PD: (el integrado por lo general esta sujeto a un disipador.)
saludosss


----------



## pandacba (Ago 21, 2011)

Seguramente tendra fuente partida con tan solo medir una rama sera suficiente para saber que potecia es capaz de generar.

La estimación de fogonazo no esta nada alejada de la realidad

Como estas Dario, a los niveles de potencia que dice tener las etapas seguro son transistorizadas, pero ya sea de una forma u otra si es un clase AB conociendo la carga y la tensión de fuente ya tenemo la potencia de salida


----------



## pantry (Ene 31, 2013)

Hola tengo una potencia que compre a muy buen precio y me deje llevar por la marca, recien la revice y me di cuenta que era todo mentira es una peavey pv2600  con 4 transistores por rama y dice 1300w en 2omhs por canal aclaro que es clase H


----------



## pipa09 (Ene 31, 2013)

pantry dijo:


> Hola tengo una potencia que compre  es una peavey pv2600  y dice 1300w en 2omhs por canal aclaro que es clase H


 
Segun el manual dice q entrega 550W/8 y 1800 en puente.


----------



## Dano (Ene 31, 2013)

pipa09 dijo:


> Segun el manual dice q entrega 550W/8 y 1800 en puente.



Desaparecidoooo


----------



## pantry (Ene 31, 2013)

Tal cual pipa... tengo el manual y dice 550w en 8Ω, 900w en 4Ω y 1300 en 2Ω por canal...
Y despues dice en puente 1800w en 8Ω y 2600w en 4Ω... Mi duda es porque la revice y vi que tiene 8 tr por canal...


----------



## dmc (Feb 1, 2013)

Que tema difícil, parece que hoy es necesario ir a comprar con una balanza, casi por kilo...!, Dame uno de 8 kg pa' lo agudo y uno de 20 pa' lo grave (lo más triste es que es verdad). Pero poniéndonos serios, la cantidad de transistores, no es un indicativo de potencia muy confiable. Por ejemplo, he visto hace unas 2 semanas un amplificador (un cliente me encargo el prototipo del PCB) de 100w, me trajo todo, el fotolito, la nota de aplicación, todo. No la arme (casi no me dedico a eso) pero la escuche este fin de semana y realmente es para sacarse el sombrero. Lleva 6 transistores y una bruta fuente, y es de "solo" 100w en 8 ohms, claro que rinde más en menos impedancia. Se desanimaron a hacer la de 200W en 8 ohms por que lleva 12 transistores. Eso si, son RMS. Me gusto tanto, que me puse a traducir la nota de aplicación que se las dejo junto a la original, les pido disculpas por la traducción, hice lo mejor que pude, rápidamente. Creo que después de leerla se pueden sacar algunas conclusiones.


P/D: Si alguien sugiere una mejor traducción, que avise y lo cambiamos.


----------



## jperez2003us (Feb 1, 2013)

Dificil que un aparato en el manual de usuario o en una etiqueta en la parte de atrás no diga el consumo máximo (entiendo que una ley lo exige). Si se tiene dicho consumo, en general multiplicandolo por 0,7 se obtiene la potencia máxima RMS total. El fusible puede dar una aproximación, pero también puede estar muy sobredimensionado. Sino agarrar el tester, ponerlo en serie al enchufe y medir la corriente a máximo volumen. El peso del transformador puede ser un dato, pero hay que conocer sobre todo el tipo de trafo, e igual es una aproximación grosera, sobre todo si se pesa el equipo completo. Otra puede ser con el tester medir el voltage que ingresa a cada bafle a máximo volumen, y conociendo la impedancia se puede sacar la potencia.
Algo es casi seguro, dificilmente la potencia RMS total sea la que anuncia el fabricante, aún en marcas reconocidas como Yamaha, Onkyo...


----------

